# Bad situation and feel sick to my stomach



## kevin0216 (Apr 16, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...on/44143-need-help-bad-please.html#post684859

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...ome-separation-wanted-my-wife.html#post762353

Good Morning Everyone,

Above I have posted 2 posts from the past year about what has been going on with me,my daughter,and ex wife. Well we have now been split up since the day before mothers day, she is now living with her parents and not her bf and i am living with my parents as well. We have an unwritten agreement that i have my daughter wed,fri,sat,sun. Wednesday and Friday i get her after nursery school and bring her to my parents. She is in a relationship and i have also now been in a new relationship for almost 4 months now. Heres where the story gets bad. The ex and I do not get along and are unable to have a civil conversation. I always stay calm when she wants to talk but she then gets rude and raises her voice. She has even done so infront of our daughter while i was holding her. For example, she was dropping my daughter off where i live and decided she wanted to yell at me about my daughter being around my new gf(she is not around her much at all and if she is its either at the playground or getting ice cream with her 2 kids as well). Well while she was yelling, she asked me to put my daughter inside while she talked. My daughter wanted no part of being away from me and began to cry so i held her which made the wife mad. I told her that this is not the time to do this as she could see our daughter really upset. I try to keep her moms and mine problems away from her but this situation was helping. The ex has also in the recent past asked me to take my daughter for a little bit because she was contemplating checking herself into the mental unit. I had my daughter for almost a week until the ex was able to get her head straight but it still worries me when she has her. She threatened to call the cops on me if i went to my daughters first full day at nursery school just to walk her in and give her a hug and kiss. Obviously she cannot do that and we have nothing in legal writing yet. The ex also text messages me none stop just to yell or complain about me which i barley respond to and it aggravates her even more and she keeps doing it. She has also threatened to put a restraining order on me cause she is "afraid" of me.She claims I intentially hit her to do harm one night. We were playing a game with our close friends and she gave me a wet willy which i then gave her a PLAYFULLY light jab on her thigh which all of our friends would agree too. Well she tries using that against me and I have told my lawyer about it and he says to not worry about it. She is also now asking me to give her money for gas since she is out of work so she can drive our daughter to school. Problems is, I paid for my daughter tuition for school and an extra fee so i can pick her up a little later when i get out of work. I also pay for the ex's car ins,cell phone,health ins. I also paid for our daughters new school clothes,sneakers,food,anything that she needs. When she asked about gas, i asked her to meet me in the middle with how much she wants just to try and keep things civil. She refused and threatened that i need to figure out how to get our daughter to school at 12:10. She lives 30 min away and i work 7am-3pm it will be extremely difficult to manage this and she promised me she would help with the school stuff. I feel she uses our daughter as a pawn against me and tries to make me feel bad. We(lawyer and I) were originally planning on going on with the divorce and deal with custody at the same time. But now that our situation has gotten so bad my lawyer has told me to petition for custody and child support. I filled out the paper work and just need to hand it in. I feel very sick to my stomach doing this. I don't know if it is because i don't want to confrontation that follows or is it because maybe its not the right thing to do. I know this needs to go to court asap and so something has to get done. ONTOP of everything else.....my new gf is pregnant which i am taking full responsibility of it since it takes 2 people to do it. I do absolutely love my new gf and we are keeping the baby. There's no reason to get rid of a baby even though of this crazy jerry springer like situation. HELP with any input please! thank you so much for reading this!


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

File for a divorce and get into IC ASAP. Maybe with any luck you can become a strong man and have a chance with your girlfirend. You need to start making adult like decisions. You can't change having a baby on the way while your still married, but you can become a strong, fully functioning man that you and your kids deserve.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

jdlash said:


> File for a divorce and get into IC ASAP. Maybe with any luck you can become a strong man and have a chance with your girlfirend. You need to start making adult like decisions. You can't change having a baby on the way while your still married, but you can become a strong, fully functioning man that you and your kids deserve.


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

